# Dvd Shrink question



## Bigshow1030 (Mar 10, 2005)

Is it common for Dvd shrink to use 100% of the processor? When I am running it and then I go to task manager it says that dvd shrink is using 99% of processor and so on? IS THIS NORMAL?


----------



## jancz3rt (Mar 10, 2005)

Bigshow1030 said:
			
		

> Is it common for Dvd shrink to use 100% of the processor? When I am running it and then I go to task manager it says that dvd shrink is using 99% of processor and so on? IS THIS NORMAL?



Yeah it is normal. It tries to use as much as it in order to speed up the process. It uses the same amount in my case. It's perfectly normal. Keep in mind that its decoding information, encoding at the same time. These functions are used to stress processors to their limits for example. I think it's perfectly normal.

JAN


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Mar 10, 2005)

*alright*

It just kind of worried me because I really figured with going to a 64 that it would help speed it up and also I went with alot more ram than I am used to, with doing this in mind


----------



## tg900 (Mar 10, 2005)

For my P4 1.7 ghz it takes about 30-35 minutes to shrink a 8.5 gig image to 4.7 gigs.  I usually let my computer alone, put in a blank dvd, and let it shrink the image and burn it while I go do something else.  If it were to use up little of the processor, i'm sure it would take much longer.


----------



## flip218 (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine does that unless I'm multitasking, If I'm multitasking shrink runs around 60-80%.


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Mar 11, 2005)

*hum*

I don't know what mine runs while I am multitasking....never tried it


----------



## jbrew (Mar 19, 2005)

i use dvd shrink often when i am multitasking, and seem to have no problems. i am also on a laptop, so any decent computer will multitask just fine. also there is a option than will reduce the processor ussage of dvd shrink in the program, so u can multitask better.


----------



## Praetor (Mar 24, 2005)

> It just kind of worried me because I really figured with going to a 64 that it would help speed it up and also I went with alot more ram than I am used to, with doing this in mind


Since DVDShrink is a 32bit application, 64bit hardware doesnt do much


----------



## sho95 (Apr 4, 2005)

It all depend on how much graphics the dvd has. The more the graphics the longer it takes not only that high graphics dvd make the temperature of the cpu go way high even higher that in games. A normal dvd would take me about 18 min.


----------



## Nephilim (Apr 4, 2005)

> It all depend on how much graphics the dvd has. The more the graphics the longer it takes not only that high graphics dvd make the temperature of the cpu go way high even higher that in games.



WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Praetor (Apr 4, 2005)

Funny how, considering we've both talked to the guy who wrote DVDShrink ... nothing like that ever came up....


----------

